# New & Ready For Adventure



## Danny Boy (May 5, 2010)

Hi guys

So good to have found this forum after many hours looking...

Myself and Jess (The Mrs) recently bought ourselves a gorgeous second hand 88 Fiat Hymer.

We are planning on dropping out of the system at the end of the year and taking our two young boys across Europe with the goal of somehow getting to India.

A scarey thought I know and yet something we feel very passionate about and are determined not to let fear hinder our dream.

Just need to find a a way to actually get there as India seems to be a complete mission to get to looking at other strories on the net.

If anyone has advice we would love to hear from you.

Many thanks,

Dan and Jess x


----------



## David & Ann (May 6, 2010)

Danny Boy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So good to have found this forum after many hours looking...
> 
> ...



Hi Dan & Jess,

I have done the trip many years ago. I just happened to read your post so will first read through my Log and get back to you shortly. 
David


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 6, 2010)

try the india mike forum?


----------



## n8rbos (May 6, 2010)

welcome to the site


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (May 17, 2010)

Dan & Jess - welcome to the wild side of motor homing - hope you enjoy - when you go on your travels to India how about a blog on this site of how things are going.

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------

